#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Virus??

## Pragmatic

I keep getting a Porn website randomly appearing on my computer screen. I just don't know how to get rid of it. I have Avast and ABP but neither picks up this website. Anyone any ideas please? Thanks.

----------


## boloa

Run Adwcleaner  :Wink: 

AdwCleaner Download

----------


## Pragmatic

I'm trying that right now thanks.

----------


## boloa

Also clean out all your web history and cookies from your browsers. Also run malwarebytes......but I guess your doing that also as a matter of course.  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

Right I've run AdwCleaner. I'll now sit back to see if it's worked. Thanks. Yes I run Malwarebytes but that never picked it up. Cleared my history etc but still got the pop up. Just a matter of time now to see if it's worked.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Adaware
SpyBot Search & Destroy

----------


## withnallstoke

Was it a really nasty porn site?

With all manner of depraved things?

Can you do a screen shot?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Was it a really nasty porn site?  With all manner of depraved things?  Can you do a screen shot?


Not nasty porn. What do you class as 'depraved? Can't show porn on this forum section, sorry.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Can't show porn on this forum section, sorry.


No worries.

PM is fine :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Might catch his cooties...

----------


## boloa

> ^Might catch his cooties...


I'm sure Whitnall knows about safe sex  :Wink:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^I'm not so sure...Heh...

----------


## withnallstoke

I do now.  :tumbs:

----------


## charleyboy

Pragmatic...I had the same shite, also a few friends around here have it.

I thought I'd got rid of it, the fooker popped up again yesterday!

Tried all the above...To no avail.

----------


## thaimeme

> Right I've run AdwCleaner. I'll now sit back to see if it's worked. Thanks. Yes I run Malwarebytes but that never picked it up. Cleared my history etc but still got the pop up. Just a matter of time now to see if it's worked.


Troubleshooting.
If these decent application cleaners don't respond, it might be associated with a program you installed. Look thoroughly threw your program listings for the suspected nasty.

----------


## bsnub

> Adaware
> SpyBot Search & Destroy


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## boloa

> Tried all the above...To no avail.


Have you given tdsskiller a go ?  

TDSSKiller Download

----------


## blue

is it happening one just one browser or more ?

----------


## Necron99

check your extensions/addons in your browser....

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Adaware
> SpyBot Search & Destroy



You may laugh snubby.

Because that's what gibbering retards normally do.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Pragmatic...I had the same shite, also a few friends around here have it.  I thought I'd got rid of it, the fooker popped up again yesterday!  Tried all the above...To no avail.


Yep it's the same for me. I've tried the suggestions and I'm still getting the fcuking thing. By the way the web site is 'adultyum.info' if anyone cares to check it out. :Smile:

----------


## boloa

Sounds like Pragmatic and charleyboy have tried all the normal procedures and it looks like thaimeme and Necron99 could be nearer to solving the promlem. :Smile: 

*Remove add-ons and extensions*


The pop up virus may download and install unexpected malicious toolbar or extension on your browser, make sure removing them all. 

In Google Chrome click the wrench icon, navigate to Tools > Extensions and remove any malicious extension from the list.

In Mozilla Firefox navigate to Tools > Add-ons > Extensions and remove all malicious extensions.

In Microsoft Internet Explorer navigate to Tools > Manage add-ons and remove all malicious add-ons.



*Delete additional unwanted Search Engine settings*


The search engines always come together with toolbar or extension; please make sure removing or disabling the malicious search engines before you repair the home page. 

In Google Chrome, click the wrench icon and navigate to Settings > Manage search engines click the X next to any suspicious search engines.

In Mozilla Firefox, click the small search magnify glass near the search box (not url/search field) and click Manage Search Engines. 
Remove any suspicious search engines from the list by highlighting the selection and clicking remove.

In Microsoft Internet Explorer, please navigate to Tools > Manage Add Ons and remove the malicious search engine from the list.




*Repair Homepage (start up page) settings*


In Google Chrome click the wrench icon and navigate to Settings. Click Set pages under the On startup option. Remove any malicious websites and replace with your preferred URL.

In Mozilla Firefox navigate to Tools > Options. Under the General tab remove any malicious URL from the Home Page: field and replace with your preferred home page.

In Microsoft Internet Explorer navigate to Tools >Internet Options. Remove any malicious URLs from the Home Page field and replace with your preferred URL


 Check program in the Control panel 

When malicious code runs on your computer, it may download and install malicious program or toolbar on your computer to further better spread advertisement. If you find any suspicious program or toolbar in the control panel, please uninstall them all. 


*Removing program:* 

Please go to the Start Menu. Select Control Panel → Add/Remove Programs.
If you are using Windows Vista or Windows 7, select Control Panel → Uninstall a Program.

Search for any suspicious program or toolbar in the list. Select the program and click Remove button. If you are using Windows Vista/7, click Uninstall up near the top of that window. 

Important Note: If you are uncertain about a program, please search and check the detail information before uninstalling.


BTW..I always use Revo Uninstaller to uninstall unwanted program's  :Wink:  Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems

----------


## Pragmatic

> In Mozilla Firefox navigate to Tools > Add-ons > Extensions and remove all malicious extensions.


I found one that I didn't install. On deleting it it sent my screen crazy flashing off and on. Things seem normal now and just a case of waiting.

----------


## Pragmatic

Nah still getting the pop up.

----------


## blue

remember how long you have been getting it ?
maybe try going back and restoring the computer to point before it got infected
eg on win 7
How To Use Windows 7 Restore Points - InformationWeek

----------


## thaimeme

Prag....it sound internal.

Next time this thing come up - right click to get the properties/url code.

If you are running Windows, go to start > in the search box, type "Microsoft Security Essentials" > check history/updates to see if a similar pop-ups have been removed. If not, run an advanced scan - takes about 3 hours. Settings should be: removable drives [checked], not archived files.


A restoration action might be necessary, as Blue has stated.
Caution should be taken whenever one needs to engage a recover application.

----------


## boloa

Remove Pop-up Ads from Internet Explorer, Firefox and Chrome

----------


## Dan

Check your adblock extension. 

first thing to do when something unexpected pops up.  :Smile: 

Try to add the site to the filters.

Save your bookmarks/favorites. Then uninstall your browser.


adw cleaner
spybot s+d
malwarebytes
superantipsyware

update and run one at a time.

download your browser again, import your saved bookmarks.

----------


## Pragmatic

I did a few of the suggested methods yesterday. As of today I haven't had a show of the 'pop up'. Fingers crossed it's gone. Thanks to all for your help.

What's 'Adblock extension'?

----------


## Dan

depending on what browser you are using, type the following into google:

adblock firefox
adblock chrome

install

go into your 'extensions' in your browser and allow or enable. If it isn't running already. You will see a little red sign, similar to a stop sign in the top right corner of your browser when it is running.

----------


## Dan

How to install adblock

----------


## Pragmatic

> Pragmatic...I had the same shite, also a few friends around here have it.
> 
> I thought I'd got rid of it, the fooker popped up again yesterday!
> 
> Tried all the above...To no avail.


Charleyboy in your programs do you have 'File Type Advisor 1.6' installed? The reason I ask is that I deleted this program yesterday, it didn't like it, and created a lot of screen flashing in the process. 
Today the 'pop up' started again and low and behold 'File Type Advisor 1.6' had reinstalled itself.  May be this is my problem??

----------


## Dan

Step 1. Install adblock.

Then come back to us.

----------


## Pragmatic

Dan I have Adblock installed. Sorry if I didn't make that known.

----------


## boloa

Adblockplus is better  :Wink: 

http://www.freewaregenius.com/adbloc...ions-compared/

----------


## Dan

What's the pop up's url?

I'm interested in it.  :Smile: 


Also copy that url, then go into adblock and 'add' it to the filter.

----------


## Pragmatic

> By the way the web site is 'adultyum.info' if anyone cares to check it out.


 Here it is.

----------


## Pragmatic

> copy that url, then go into adblock and 'add' it to the filter.


Where do I enter the URL?

----------


## Dan

What browser are you using?

On chrome:

click on the adblock icon on the top right of the browser.
click options
click filter lists
paste the URL into where it says.
click okay or subscribe or whatever it says next to it.

----------


## Pragmatic

I'm using Firefox.

----------


## Dan

click on adblock
at the bottom of the list it says 'pop up addon option' click that, click 'enable' so there's a tick next to it. 

restart firefox, see if that makes a difference.

----------


## Pragmatic

Thanks for you help Dan but currently I'm looking at 'Blockable items on current page' and on it is Free Porn, Sex, Tube Videos, XXX Pics, Pussy in Porno Movies - adultyum.com . So it's even managing to by-pass ABP. 

Having since deleted the above program from my computer for the second time it hasn't returned as of now. Fingers crossed.

----------


## Latindancer

Recently I scanned my computer with Malwarebytes. All fine.

I then used AVG and it found a few instances of a(n apparently) nasty virus. I was sursprised because I always thought Malwarebytes was superior to AVG.
Can't hurt to try AVG.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Can't hurt to try AVG.


No harm trying. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Worse things to have as a pop up.

asianhomobearsuckers.com would be less preferable, for example.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

So it's all fixed?

If it comes back:

Start the computer in safe mode (F8 when the computer starts to boot)

In safe mode:

Run CCleaner and use it to delete the program again if you can. 

Then run all the cleaners mentioned above while it's in safe mode. Then your antivirus too.

Once done, start your computer normally.

----------


## Pragmatic

> So it's all fixed?


Deleting that program, second time, earlier seems to have worked. I've run AVG and that comes up clean along with Malwarebytes and Avast.

----------


## Luigi

Great.

A good tip:

Buy an external HDD. Copy all your files onto it. Do this every so often. If you ever need to wipe your PC and start again, you have all your stuff on the HDD already. 

Some people just keep all their files on a HDD and just keep the computer empty.

----------


## Luigi

Also sometimes good to do a sweep with your antivirus. Then uninstall it, install another one, such as Avast, then run that. Different antiviruses miss different things.

----------


## Pragmatic

No, it's back. Have used two antivirus, AVG & Avast, a few times and they don't pick it up. It's not actually a pop up but a new web page and I keep deleting it when it appears on the screen. It appears at random for no obvious reason.

----------


## slackula

Check your DNS settings and see if they have been changed from either the ones given by your ISP or ones that you have previously set yourself (this applies to your computer and your router).

Are you on a laptop that you have used to access the internet somewhere away from your home lately?

----------


## Luigi

Does it only happen in Firefox?

Try Chrome. 

Export your favorites/bookmarks from firefox, then import them in chrome if you want them.

----------


## Luigi

Have you gone to firefox 'options' - 'content' - tick 'block all popups' then also check that there aren't any exceptions?

How to block pop ups in firefox.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Check your DNS settings and see if they have been changed from either the ones given by your ISP or ones that you have previously set yourself (this applies to your computer and your router).  Are you on a laptop that you have used to access the internet somewhere away from your home lately?


I have a HP 20 and I've not changed any settings. I wouldn't know how. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Have you also uninstalled your browsers, and then downloaded and installed them again? (having already saved/exported your bookmarks etc)

----------


## Pragmatic

> Have you gone to firefox 'options' - 'content' - tick 'block all popups' then also check that there aren't any exceptions?


Yes The 'block' box is ticked and there are no 'exceptions'.

The Porn web page has appeared on screen x2 in 15 minutes and are both sitting in my 'task bar' on the bottom of my screen.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Have you also uninstalled your browsers, and then downloaded and installed them again? (having already saved/exported your bookmarks etc)


Bit late for me now. I'll try tomorrow if I get time.

----------


## boloa

Just use Revo Uninstaller and take off Google Chrome and Firefox and all their hidden files.  


Then install Opera  :Wink:

----------


## slackula

> I have a HP 20 and I've not changed any settings. I wouldn't know how.



If you can then do a hard reset of your router (usually just push an unwound paperclip into the little hole marked 'reset' for 15 secs or so, sometimes you have to hold & release the power button at the same time) and see if the problem goes away. Google for your model of router to find the exact instructions.

You might lose internet connectivity if something goes wrong so best to do it in the daytime when your Mrs can have a technician from your ISP on the line to talk you though it if you are unsure of what you are doing.

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> I have a HP 20 and I've not changed any settings. I wouldn't know how.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can then do a hard reset of your router (usually just push an unwound paperclip into the little hole marked 'reset' for 15 secs or so, sometimes you have to hold & release the power button at the same time) and see if the problem goes away. Google for your model of router to find the exact instructions.
> 
> You might lose internet connectivity if something goes wrong so best to do it in the daytime when your Mrs can have a technician from your ISP on the line to talk you though it if you are unsure of what you are doing.


I did the above and had to wait 2 days for a TOT guy to come out and reset my internet conection  :Sad:

----------


## slackula

> Bit late for me now. I'll try tomorrow if I get time.


You shouldn't use your computer for anything like banking or other important stuff until you get it sorted BTW.




> I did the above and had to wait 2 days for a TOT guy to come out and reset my internet conection


OK, just so you don't end up like bo(un)l(ucky)oa  :Smile:  and you have lost the config instructions (or never had them) for your router then log in to it and take screenshots of the screens related to interface setup, LAN and Wireless (if applicable) etc before poking round with your paperclip.

If you have never set your own password for the router then this would be a good time to do that too (then slap yourself for never doing it before).

----------


## chassamui

> Have you given tdsskiller a go ?  TDSSKiller Download


Found this a very helpful, if lengthy process. Had to restore Adblock plus after finishing but all working fine now.
Thanks boloa.  :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

Thought it had disappeared but sadly the fooker's back, with a friend!

Now, I get little pop-ups every so often (Play game) and they appear to be sexual type cartoons, also one of the pop-ups is something to do with banking and appears to be Russian.

I ran Malwarebytes straight after and also a full scan with Avast...Never showed anything.

----------


## Dan

Try:




> Check your adblock extension. 
> 
> first thing to do when something unexpected pops up. 
> 
> Try to add the site to the filters.
> 
> Save your bookmarks/favorites. Then uninstall your browser.
> 
> 
> ...


After updating those programs, turn off your computer and start it in *safe mode*. You do this by pressing F8 as the computer starts.

Run them one at a time while in safe mode.

When finished, start the computer normally and download the browsers again.

----------


## boloa

> Now, I get little pop-ups every so often (Play game) and they appear to be sexual type cartoons


 :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

Dan, I don't have a degree in computer science...If you're ever in Cha-Am, give me a bell!

----------


## Dan

It's hardly computer science.  :Smile: 

Malwarebytes

superantispyware

Spybot search and destroy

adwcleaner

CCleaner download

Download and update all of these one by one.

Restart your computer. When it begins to boot (load) press the F8 button. 

A menu will appear, select 'start in safe mode' select this.

Run the programs one at a time.

also run your antivirus.


Then restart your computer normally.


In the future, run these perhaps every two weeks. No need to do it in safe mode unless there is another problem. Just update and run one at a time every few weeks. Particularly if you are downloading torrents, programs, or sharing USB sticks with other computers.

----------


## charleyboy

Cheers Dan. Just ran SUPERANTISPYWARE Professional free trial.
Detected 84 threats. Noticed that Badass Adult shite and was deleted.

----------


## boloa

> Cheers Dan. Just ran SUPERANTISPYWARE Professional free trial.
> Detected 84 threats. Noticed that Badass Adult shite and was deleted.


You will find most of the threats found by SUPERANTISPYWARE are harmless tracking cookies ( but it can be a useful tool ) ..running ccleaner at the end of each day with keep you running smoother once you're cleaned up  :Wink: 

https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner

----------


## Luigi

> running ccleaner at the end of each day with keep you running smoother once you're cleaned up 
> 
> https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner


Agree. 

If I download some stuff - torrents, youtube vids etc. I'll usually do a quick run of Malwarebytes and superantiblahblah too.

----------


## Luigi

I also couldn't run the web without adblockplus. This page alone shows 10 ads blocked.   Nothing to do with malicious programs etc, but it makes using the web so much nicer. I can't image how much stuff it blocks on Thaivisa.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

I have MSE and it couldn't kill this damn virus I had. Downloaded Emsisoft and the bastard worked right away. It's not free but they give you, iike, a 45 day free trial. I didn't bother to renew but would, if I had to.

----------


## charleyboy

Just switched on. Checked my e mail, browsed Facebook. No problem.

Opened TD and they all came back!

----------


## Pragmatic

Downloaded 30 day trial of Emsisoft. It didn't pick mine up but I haven't seen my virus since. I await. :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

Do any of you with the virus have a Lenovo?

----------


## Pragmatic

^ I haven't.

----------


## chassamui

Maybe they are just accidental pervs.  :Wink:

----------


## Pragmatic

^ We share the same computer. :rofl:

----------


## Sumbitch

No, there's a Lenovo-specific adware/malware called Superfish that came preinstalled on Lenovos until about a month ago (due to public outrage, lenovo removed it). I bought one about 3 weeks ago, so I barely escaped (there's ways to test if you have it).

BTW, one of the reasons I bought the new computer was because of this peculiar key dance the old one did: you could hit a key, while entering text (like now), and the fuckin' cursor would jump somewhere else and you just kept on typing until you looked up and what you just typed was all mixed in with what you typed earlier. Follow? Well, I finally decided I wasn't all thumbs and that the problem was my computer, on which I had spilled a glass of beer. Had it cleaned up and all, keys weren't as bouncy as before but it seemed almost normal, except for this key dance. So bought my new Lenovo Z5070 and, lo and behold...........HELLO KEY DANCE. No better than my old computer, which was a Sony, so I couldn't blame the computer company but I could blame Win 7. And, in fact, yep, Microsoft is the culprit. (I forgot to mention this only happens with the touchpad; mice are alright). So check out https://code.google.com/p/touchfreeze/ and download it if you have the problem. I don't anymore thanks to touchfreeze and that's the reason I have been going on and on. Unbelievable. *FUCK BILL GATES*  :agro:

----------


## blue

^looks useful, but on many laptops you can simply disable or enable  the touch pad by pressing  one of the F keys-  I believe it's F6 , pressed on its own on  a Lenovo.

----------


## Sumbitch

^ If you read the touchfreeze site, wtf is the touchpad for, a fucking adornment? Some of us believe that's what makes innovations like the notebook/laptop enticing.

----------


## Pragmatic

Been quiet for 24 hours but still have virus(?). Now running 2 anti virus. Tried at least 3 malware/spyware programs amongs other suggestions. All fooking useless. :kma: Thanks for all who posted, I appreciate your assistance.

----------


## blue

^^
I don't know.
My Samsung laptops touch pad behaves itself, In fact I turned off all the fancy touch gestures ages ago.
Not that I use it much - I have a cheap Microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse  attached that I use at home , much more comfortable as I can sit back, no hunching over .
 When I take the laptop out I  try to take the mouse too .

----------


## Luigi

> Been quiet for 24 hours but still have virus(?). Now running 2 anti virus. Tried at least 3 malware/spyware programs amongs other suggestions. All fooking useless.Thanks for all who posted, I appreciate your assistance.


Save all your documents, movies, photos etc. onto a HDD, then completely clear the fucker.  :Smile: 

What operating system are you using? Win 7?

----------


## Pragmatic

> What operating system are you using? Win 7?


 Yes I am. The only things I have to save are photo's which won't take a minute tomorrow. Too late now.

----------


## Sumbitch

^ Where do you live? Take it to where you bought it or a computer repair shop. Pay somebody to get rid of it.

----------


## charleyboy

I'll tell you what I don't understand...WTF would anyone buy the pro versions of these (useless) spy-ware systems when, they clear them up and they come right back?

Had free up-grades with most of them and they still can't clear them!

----------


## Luigi

> I'll tell you what I don't understand...WTF would anyone buy the pro versions of these (useless) spy-ware systems when, they clear them up and they come right back?
> 
> Had free up-grades with most of them and they still can't clear them!


Well to start with, you haven't got spyware, you've got something else. Putting Sudocream on your elbow when you've got a broken toe isn't likely to help either.  :Smile: 

Trying to figure out what you have got, and then how to cure it is the issue.

Which program found and deleted the file? *And what was the file name?* 

Remember that most issues with computers comes down to _user error._  :Smile: 

Help us out with concrete and factual information.

----------


## Pragmatic

What is it I have? I get a new page appear for no explainable reason.  Malware programs don't pick it up. Spyware progs don't pick it up. ABP  doesn't pick it up. So whats left? This is the site.

Free Porn, Sex, Tube Videos, XXX Pics, Pussy in Porno Movies - adultyum.com

----------


## blue

> remember how long you have been getting it ?
> maybe try going back and restoring the computer to point before it got infected
> eg on win 7
> How To Use Windows 7 Restore Points - InformationWeek


did you try it ?

----------


## boloa

> What is it I have? I get a new page appear for no explainable reason.  Malware programs don't pick it up. Spyware progs don't pick it up. ABP  doesn't pick it up. So whats left? This is the site.
> 
> Free Porn, Sex, Tube Videos, XXX Pics, Pussy in Porno Movies - adultyum.com

----------


## Pragmatic

^^ Yes. I press 'choose a different restore point' but it doesn't come up with anything further back than 17/02/2015.  :Confused:

----------


## Pragmatic

Thank you Boloa. Tomorrow when I have a little more time I'll follow the vid.

----------


## blue

did you try resetting firefox back to factory settings, as already suggested,
you will lose  bookmarks etc .
and did you try running ADW cleaner , guides here-

Reset Mozilla Firefox to default settings (GUIDE)


If its happening on more than one browser,it  might be a program that's starting up with windows ?, to find all the progs doing this 

you can  press '*start*'  and  typing or paste into search box:
* msconfig*
then click on the result and in the pop up box select *start up*, and the programs with a tick are the ones that will start themselves up, when windows starts .
untick any you don't recognize, or need  to auto start and click ok and restart computer ..

----------


## boloa

> Thank you Boloa. Tomorrow when I have a little more time I'll follow the vid.


Cleaning out and resetting your browser is the easy bit...........the reigisty item removal is easy it you write the process down.

Type in .... regedit

GO TO...     HKEY_CURRENT_USER     >   software  >  Microsoft  >  Windows  > currentVersion  > run  > then delete the reigsty *xihgel* 

Restart your computer ....solved  :Wink:   ( hopefully  :Smile:  )

----------


## boloa

> Remember that most issues with computers comes down to _user error._


Or the users being tricked !!!

Scammers Are Using a Fake Version of AdwCleaner to Trick People

Adwcleaner is a great tool but use a trusted site only to download it  :Wink: 

AdwCleaner Download

----------


## Luigi

> did you try resetting firefox back to factory settings, as already suggested,
> you will lose  bookmarks etc .
> and did you try running ADW cleaner , guides here-
> 
> Reset Mozilla Firefox to default settings (GUIDE)
> 
> 
> If its happening on more than one browser,it  might be a program that's starting up with windows ?, to find all the progs doing this 
> 
> ...


Actually, no need to lose one's bookmarks. Very easy to 'export' them first. You can import them later at anytime you want.

I forget that some people don't change their start-up programs. Should be none selected really. The only ones I have are DFX (audio enhancer) and AVG.


Anyone that hasn't done it should immediately go to search-'msconfig' - start up - and untick every program bar their antivirus that has a tick next to it.

----------


## boloa

> Anyone that hasn't done it should immediately go to search-'msconfig' - start up - and untick every program bar their antivirus that has a tick next to it.


I agree to an extent....a have Eset ,Bit Torrent,Google Chrome and Opera on mine, Cleaning out tour start up menu does speed up your boot time  :Smile: 

How to Disable Startup Programs in Windows

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> 
> Anyone that hasn't done it should immediately go to search-'msconfig' - start up - and untick every program bar their antivirus that has a tick next to it.
> 
> 
> I agree to an extent....a have Eset ,Bit Torrent,Google Chrome and Opera on mine, Cleaning out tour start up menu does speed up your boot time 
> 
> How to Disable Startup Programs in Windows


I've gone on some computers and there are 150 programs running as standard and something like CCleaner has never been used once. 

I love the local computers that came with a fake version of Windows (nothing wrong with that) that had been loaded with the type of shite the Thais use straight from the shop (there is something wrong with that  :Smile:  ) and all set to load automatically on start up. 50 chat and webcam programs running simultaneously.

----------


## Luigi

I believe in running a slim PC, as little programs as possible, only running when I tell them to, the majority of files stored on HDD's. Main PC Kept clean with a decent clean up once every week or two. Run Ccleaner at the end of each day, other programs previously mentioned updated and ran once a week usually.

----------


## Constantin

I've had the same problem with adultyum for the past 2 days. Its at the router level, not the PC. I started up a desktop I haven't used in 3 years, went to teakdoor.com and pop, russian ads everywhere and a pop up window with adultyum.com.

I reset my router, reset the firmware, same problem.

All traffic is being redirected to this adultyum dsn. Can this be a problem with the internet service provider ? Has the entire planet been hacked ? 0.o

----------


## charleyboy

Cheers for the vid...Appears to have worked. Fingers crossed!

----------


## Dillinger

> Cheers for the vid...Appears to have worked. Fingers crossed!


It's your legs you wanna cross, stop using those dodgy porn sites :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

Next thing you know some geek will pop up and tell us all you can catch it just by reading this thread, but he's ok because of the tin foil hat.

Seriously though getting a stubborn infection like this can be very frustrating. I hope you all get cleaned up soon.  :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

I'll ignore Dillies remark. He could learn a thing or two on this thread!

Well it's all looking good...Ebola came up trumps.

----------


## Dillinger

> He could learn a thing or two on this thread!


i've learned who not to give my email address to  :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

^ You need to get them sausage fingers seen to!  :rofl:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Cheers for the vid...Appears to have worked. Fingers crossed!


Haven't done mine yet. I deleted my browser yesterday and reinstalled it. It hasn't reappeared as yet.

----------


## Pragmatic

Problem on Teakdoor forum? It only seems to happen when I'm on this forum that I get pop ups from 'Reimageplus.com'. If I press 'go to last post' on a thread the computer/screen freezes. Press it again and I get a white flash across my screen. I assume my 'ABP' has intercepted a pop up from the above site. I then have to press again to 'go to last post'.
My 'Avast' antivirus doesn't pick it up, and neither does 'Malwarebytes' or 'Adwcleaner'. I've followed website instructions on how to delete this virus but I can't find any recent download that it's attached to. And why just on TD? Am I fcuked ? Please be gentle.

----------


## boloa

Have You tried all of these ???

Remove ReimagePlus.com pop-up ads (Virus Removal Guide)

----------


## Pragmatic

Yes to the above. 
*STEP 1*: Uninstall the adware program responsible for the ReimagePlus.com pop-ups
 *STEP 2*: Remove ReimagePlus.com adware from Internet Explorer, Firefox and Google Chrome with AdwCleaner
 *STEP 3*: Remove ReimagePlus.com pop-up virus with Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Free
 *STEP 4*: Double-check for the “ReimagePlus.com” malware with HitmanPro
 *(Optional) STEP 5*: Remove ReimagePlus.com pop-up ads from Internet Explorer, Firefox and Google Chrome1. I can't find it.
2. Adwcleaner doesn't pick it up.
3. Malwarebytes doesn't pick it up.
4. Will give that a go.
5. I can't find it.

----------


## boloa

The problem with these Pop-up / browser hijackers is they can be a pain to get ride of........ did you do the above in Safe mode? ............. and  come out of everything type into windows search  *%temp%* open the file and then delete everything. There may be a few thing that won't delete but they are normally Video card files .

----------


## boloa

Also type in *cleanmgr* to the windows search and run the cleaner for C: drive  :Wink:   ( tick every box )

----------


## Pragmatic

I appreciate your help Boloa. Currently I'm scanning my computer with HitmanPro. And no I didn't do the above in safe mode. Did I do wrong? I'm shit on computers.

----------


## boloa

> I appreciate your help Boloa. Currently I'm scanning my computer with HitmanPro. And no I didn't do the above in safe mode. Did I do wrong? I'm shit on computers.


To get the best results on finding the little critter it's best to do it in safe mode..

Try %temp% and cleanmgr after hitman pro and see if the problem is still there before you do it all again in Safe Mode  :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

What is Exterminate It!

----------


## Pragmatic

> Try %temp% and cleanmgr after hitman pro and see if the problem is still there before you do it all again in Safe Mode


I've deleted all my 'temp' files in 'safe mode'. So far the pop ups appear to have stopped. 
I don't really understand why I was/am getting this problem on TD only. Never mind. Thanks Boloa.

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by boloa
> 
> Try %temp% and cleanmgr after hitman pro and see if the problem is still there before you do it all again in Safe Mode
> 
> 
> I've deleted all my 'temp' files in 'safe mode'. So far the pop ups appear to have stopped. 
> I don't really understand why I was/am getting this problem on TD only. Never mind. Thanks Boloa.


Some temp folders can contain triggers to cause abnormal behavior.Best to delete them on a regular basis IMO .Either do this with the *%temp%* /*cleanmgr* windows options or downland CCleaner and run this at regular intervals making sure that the appropriate boxes are ticked or un-ticked to what ever your personal preferences are  :Smile: 

https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download

or if you want to upgrade to the Professional option this You Tube explains how ( even though the free edition should give you most of what you need in a cleaner )  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

HELP. I closed down my computer that I had trouble on and was about to get the missus to go get it sorted. I plugged in my laptop to carry on 'surfing'. Low and behold the first site I go to is TD and the virus is still there. How the fcuk can that be? I haven't been to any dodgy sites or downloaded anything? Could the virus be in my 'router'? I'm fcuked. I only get this virus on TD and not on any other site.

----------


## boloa

> HELP. I closed down my computer that I had trouble on and was about to get the missus to go get it sorted. I plugged in my laptop to carry on 'surfing'. Low and behold the first site I go to is TD and the virus is still there. How the fcuk can that be? I haven't been to any dodgy sites or downloaded anything? Could the virus be in my 'router'? I'm fcuked. I only get this virus on TD and not on any other site.


I think this is a virus infection that could have come from a new TV members that have started posting on here,  to try and  stop you from posting so you go back to Thaivisa  :smiley laughing: 

Must be due to the settings on the browser you are using.....I think  :Confused: 


http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/lets-pu...p-browser-ads/

You could always try ublock ( I changed over from addblockplus after CSFFan recomended it ..I think )

----------


## slackula

> Could the virus be in my 'router'?


Virus is the wrong word, but something could be changing your DNS settings as I mentioned in the thread 2 months ago.

Do you have a smart phone that you can surf the net on without using your home WiFi? (ie with 3G or something)

Try using that; if you don't get the problem then it would indicate that your home DNS settings are being manipulated.

Post your DNS settings here so we can see where your computer is looking when you point it to TD or wherever.

----------


## Pragmatic

ABP works, it intercepts the 'pop ups'. It only occurs when viewing on TD. I'll  on a different browser. I already deleted my browser once and reinstalled it. Oh well, I'll keep going. Thanks Boloa.

----------


## Latindancer

If you delete your browser, often bits and pieces still remain. I deleted Firefox once (after exporting my bookmarks) and when I reinstalled it the bookmarks were still there.
In fact juist TODAY, I accidently installed crapware whilst downloading a torrent (I'm a torrent newbie). Whilst running scans (AVG, Malwarebytes and Superantispyware), SOMEHOW my Firefox browser got deleted. WTF ????

When I downloaded and reinstalled it, thankfully my bookmarks were all still there.

Iobit Uninstaller gets rid of the bits and pieces of programs with it's "Powerful Uninstall" function.....or so they claim.

----------


## boloa

> Iobit Uninstaller gets rid of the bits and pieces of programs with it's "Powerful Uninstall" function.....or so they claim.


Don't go near it..it try's to piggyback all sorts of shit onto your computer ...go for this one if I was you  if you go down the complete uninstall path  :Wink: 

Revo Uninstaller Download

----------


## Dillinger

> I haven't been to any dodgy sites or downloaded anything


Bollocks....... :Smile: 

Anyway, find someone you trust who knows about computers and Porno pop ups :Smile: ,
Then let him remotely access your PC with a program like teamviewer. You could even get someone in the UK to sort it

----------


## Latindancer

> Don't go near it..it try's to piggyback all sorts of shit onto your computer ...go for this one if I was you  if you go down the complete uninstall path 
> 
> Revo Uninstaller Download


Too late ! I've had it for some time now, and it's free whereas Revo is not (after 30 day trial). And I'm used to bundleware programs trying to put one over on me. I just keep a close eye on what I'm clicking whilst installing them.

Thanks for mentioning that though.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Post your DNS settings here so we can see where your computer is looking when you point it to TD or wherever.


All I get when checking my DNS settings is


> C:\Users\michael>

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by quimbian corholla
> 
> Post your DNS settings here so we can see where your computer is looking when you point it to TD or wherever.
> 
> 
> All I get when checking my DNS settings is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How to change DNS Servers in Windows 7 - OpenNIC Project

I don't think it is you DNS setting ,and if your not confident I would leave them set on Fig 5 ...Obtain an IP address normally 

or if you are      DNS servers in Thailand

or use the Google IP addresses 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as your DNS servers

----------


## Pragmatic

Been thinking, and browsing, and wondered why 'Malwarebytes and Avast' amongst others have never detected the virus on my computer. Maybe my computer isn't infected, hence why nothing is picked up? Google search hinted at my 'router' being hacked. 
So I got out my old Ethernet router, disconnected my wireless router, and refitted it. It appears to have cured the problem. 
Now having my wireless router put back to factory settings and fitted with a stronger password. I'll fit that and see if that has got rid of the problem on there. 
Thanks to all who posted.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Been thinking, and browsing, and wondered why 'Malwarebytes and Avast' amongst others have never detected the virus on my computer. Maybe my computer isn't infected, hence why nothing is picked up? Google search hinted at my 'router' being hacked. 
> So I got out my old Ethernet router, disconnected my wireless router, and refitted it. It appears to have cured the problem. 
> Now having my wireless router put back to factory settings and fitted with a stronger password. I'll fit that and see if that has got rid of the problem on there. 
> Thanks to all who posted.


What Router is it?

Sounds like it may have been hit by the Misfortune cookie.

Update the firmware.

----------


## boloa

> Sounds like it may have been hit by the Misfortune cookie.
> 
> .




"Misfortune Cookie" Vulnerability Exposes Millions of Routers | SecurityWeek.Com

----------


## Pragmatic

> What Router is it?


TP-LINK Wireless N ADSL2+. Model No. TD854W

----------


## Pragmatic

> Update the firmware.


Harry this devise has this function. Does it automatically update the firmware? Thanks.




> Aside from web configuration, the TD854W  also provides TR-069 and SNMP, which automatically update the device's  firmware and other settings when they become available from users' ISP.  All of these features help users to enhance their network’s security and  make network management more flexible.


 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router TD854W - Welcome to TP-LINK

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Update the firmware.
> 
> 
> Harry this devise has this function. Does it automatically update the firmware? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is one of the ones affected. 

You need to update the firmware... UNLESS your ISP provided the router and they have the facility to update it remotely.

You need to log into your router and check the firmware is the latest release against the TPLink support website.

----------


## Pragmatic

Thanks Harry. There's me believing only ones computer can be hacked.

----------

